# Impedire l'aggiornamento di un pacchetto

## rete27

Ciao penso che la mia gentoo mi stia tirendo matto di proposito   :Very Happy: 

Attualmente ho installato dev-lang/php-5.2.6_rc3 e fino q qui tutto ok...ma se lancio 

```
emerge -uDN world
```

 mi viene  detto che verrà installato dev-lang/php-5.2.6_rc4 ma io nn voglio!!! quindi in /etc/portage/package.mask ho messo la segunte riga =dev-lang/php-5.2.6_rc4 e ridando emerge mi viene detto

```
[ebuild     UD]  dev-lang/php-5.2.5-r1 [5.2.6_rc3]
```

 cosa ancor peggio...

Manuale alla mano ho notato che in /etc/portage/package.mask non devo mettere =dev-lang/php-5.2.6_rc4 ma >dev-lang/php-5.2.6_rc3 modifico ee rilancio nuovamente emerge e nuovamente mi viene detto

```
[ebuild     UD]  dev-lang/php-5.2.5-r1 [5.2.6_rc3]
```

 insomma la stessa cosa... non riesco a dirgli a emerge di saltare dev-lang/php-5.2.5-r4 dato che l'rc3 mi va bene... cosa devo fare ?

----------

## unarana

Da quello che ho capito il problema considte nel fatto che l'ebuild dev-lang/php-5.2.6_rc3 è stato rimosso da portage.

Quindi se proprio non puoi stare senza te lo dovresti ricreare da solo (ma non vedo il motivo dell'odio verso l'rc4  :Question:  )

Ciao   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## rete27

dev-lang/php-5.2.5-r3 è correttamente installato...il  fatto è che nn volevo continuare ad installare le rc aspettavo l'ebuil definitivo...tutto qua...ma tornando a noi che faccio ?

----------

## unarana

Mi sono spiegato male... portage non contiene più l'ebuild dev-lang/php-5.2.6_rc3 per questo ti richiede il downgrade al 5.2.5 se mascheri l'rc4

il 5.2.6 definitivo è già in portage anche se ancora non è stato reso stabile, per installarlo:

```
echo "=dev-lang/php.5.2.6" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge -uva dev-lang/php
```

oppure cerchi in rete l'ebuild dell'rc3 e lo metti nell'overlay /usr/local/portage ma se l'hanno eliminato da portage avranno avuto i loro buoni motivi   :Wink: 

Ciao   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Onip

 *rete27 wrote:*   

> ma tornando a noi che faccio ?

 

cerchi l'ebuild della -r3 sul cvs di gentoo (scusa, ma adesso non riesco a cercarti il link) e te lo metti in un overlay locale

ad ogni modo io ho syncato oggi e la 5.2.6 è presente, anche se ~

----------

## !equilibrium

 *rete27 wrote:*   

> dev-lang/php-5.2.5-r3 è correttamente installato...il  fatto è che nn volevo continuare ad installare le rc aspettavo l'ebuil definitivo...tutto qua...ma tornando a noi che faccio ?

 

se non vuoi le RC (tua cit.) maschera tutte le RC ed installa la versione precedente alla 5.2.6, cioè: php-5.2.5-r1

 *rete27 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [ebuild     UD]  dev-lang/php-5.2.5-r1 [5.2.6_rc3]
> ```
> ...

 

o ti vanno bene le RC o non ti vanno bene, deciditi, non puoi dire una cosa e poi l'opposto al post successivo.

non vedo tutto sto problema a compilare una nuova RC (ci impieghi si e no 2 minuti... compreso il tempo di riavviare apache e fumarti una paglia), se non la vuoi compilare, non compilarla!!   :Laughing:  fai il sync di portage fra 15 giorni ed aggiorna php quando la 5.2.6 sarà stable; esattamente quale è il problema? se non aggiorni PHP non muore nessuno, non devi per forza di cose compilare ed aggiornare la gentoo *every-day*¹

¹ - discorso diverso se stiamo parlando di un server pubblico;

----------

## Kernel78

@!equilibrium

guarda che lui ha detto (e tu l' haicitato): "nn volevo continuare ad installare le rc aspettavo l'ebuil definitivo" non ha detto che non vuole l'rc che ha installato ma solo che non vuole più aggiornare fino a quando non diverrà stabile ...

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> @!equilibrium
> 
> guarda che lui ha detto (e tu l' haicitato): "nn volevo continuare ad installare le rc aspettavo l'ebuil definitivo" non ha detto che non vuole l'rc che ha installato ma solo che non vuole più aggiornare fino a quando non diverrà stabile ...

 

sì, ma in stable *ora* c'è solo la versione 5.2.6-RC4, se lui forza il mascking per non volerla aggiornare (in attesa della versione 5.2.6 definitiva), ovviamente portage va a prendere il primo pacchetto stable disponibile *prima* di quella versione, quindi la 5.2.5, ergo, il comportamente di portage rilevato nel primo post è corretto, non sta assolutamente sbagliando; da qui la mia riposta: "o scegli di aggiornare la RC o tieni quella che hai". non puoi dire a portage: mascherami la RC4 ma tienimi buona la RC3 anche se non è più presente in portage¹.

ma siccome l'utente si lamenta di...

 *Quote:*   

> dev-lang/php-5.2.5-r3 è correttamente installato...il fatto è che nn volevo continuare ad installare le rc aspettavo l'ebuil definitivo...tutto qua...ma tornando a noi che faccio ?

 

... essere insofferente nel dovere compilare le RC (lui ha scritto *le* RC, al plurale, ma in realtà è solo una quella da aggiornare e non ce ne saranno altre visto che la versione "stable" di php è già uscita ed è in ~arch), tanto vale che non faccia nulla (cioè non mascheri nessun pacchetto), si tiene il portage tree così come è (con la 5.2.6-r3) e synca solo quando la versione 5.2.6 diventa stabile, cioè fra circa 30/40 giorni (se tutto va bene); altrimenti smaschera la versione testing, ma poi si ritroverà a compilare ogni settimana le varie build release di assestamento (-r). quindi tanto vale che si compili ora l'ultima stabile: 5.2.6-rc4 e mortà lì. così come non ha senso andarsi a recuperare un vecchio ebuild dal cvs, e metterlo in overlay... si fa prima a compilare la RC4, bersi un caffè e fumarsi una paglia...   :Laughing: 

non so, o ho capito male il problema o vi state perdendo in un bicchiere d'acqua, di rc da aggiornare dalla versione 3  ce ne sono solo una, non 40.000.

¹ a meno di recuperare l'ebuild vecchio e metterlo in overlay locale

----------

## rete27

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> non so, o ho capito male il problema o vi state perdendo in un bicchiere d'acqua...
> 
> 

 

Proprio vero!!! mi chiedevo una cosa senza senso! ovvio che mi fa il downgrade alla rc1 ci credo la rc2 e rc3 non stanno più in portage! ed è per lo stesso motivo che mi vuole fare aggiornamento alla rc_4... scusate una mia svita mi ha fatto credere di non sapere più usare package.mask.....

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

per dovere di cronaca non ho nulla contro le rc solo che php molte volte fallisce da una rc all altra e nn avevo voglia di starci sopra... :d

----------

